# bonne année mes ami(e)s



## broglet

happy new year my friends


----------



## SwissPete

Bonne année à tout le monde.


----------



## petit1

Same thing to you Broglet and SwissPete.... and everybody else.


----------



## swift

Ya no podemos abrir hilos en este foro, pero quisiera aprovechar este que ya existe para desearles un buen año.

Que el 2021 sea más clemente y que estén muy bien.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Nanon

Une merveilleuse année 2021 pleine de santé et de bonheur. Et merci à WR d'exister !


----------



## Hector9

Feliz año nuevo para todos/as


----------



## Loob

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## broglet

Bonne Année, bonne santé et bon courage à vous tou(te)s et vos familles et proches

and GOOD RIDDANCE to 2020!!!


----------



## Nicomon




----------



## swift

Take one!


----------



## Sowka

*Happy New Year everyone, stay safe and healthy! *

I noted that in German, I did not use the traditional phrase "Frohes neues Jahr" this year (happy new year). Instead I used "Gutes neues Jahr". Just being cautious, it seems ...


----------



## swift

Guten Rutsch, @Sowka!


----------



## broglet

Prosit Neujahr Sowka


----------



## Peterdg

Also from me a happy New Year to all our co-foreros (and also to anyone else for that matter  )


----------

